# Kelley Hive Loader



## semi-deep

I am selling a hive loader in good working condition. This Kelley loader was built in the 1970's and I have owned it since 1979, making a number of improvements over time. These include: the addition of ball bearings where Kelley used a greased sleeve, the replacement of the cradle with a lighter and more secure design, and the upgrading of the cord reel to an industrial unit. The horizontal member is approximately 22' long and can be lifted off of the 8' tall vertical member for transport. I can load both the horizontal and vertical members on your flat bed truck or trailer using my forklift. Total weight approximately 800 lbs, for pick-up only, at Blodgett, Oregon, $2000 or best offer. Please phone for details: Kenny Williams, Blodgett, Oregon, phone: (541) 456-2631, email: [email protected]


----------



## Brad Bee

Does that thing operate on a counterweight system? I don't see any hydraulics on it.

That is a really cool old truck. What is it? I'd love to have one like it to restore.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

I see that my smiley friends have intruded upon the contact details in the original post. That happened because certain combinations of a 'colon' immediately followed by another character get displayed as a smiley. One can avoid that by putting a 'space' after the colon. Here is the corrected intended contact info:


semi-deep said:


> Please phone for details: Kenny Williams, Blodgett, Oregon, phone: (541) 456-2631, email: [email protected]


----------



## semi-deep

The boom uses electric motors which are a lot like automotive starter motors except they are reversible, and powered through gear reduction boxes to slow the rotation. One powers a winch that plays a cable off a spool for the up and down, two motors power the leveling, and a fourth motor powers a hydraulic pump which pumps fluid from a small reservoir to a cylinder which raises the horizontal member up by as much as three feet, so that you can load a hive on top of a hive, and then lower the boom again for travel. The truck in the photo is a '55 Studebaker 2-ton truck, with a 14' bed which can carry seven rows of beehives, six per row, or 42 hives in a single layer, or, if doubled up, a maximum load of 84 hives.


----------



## Brad Bee

Very cool truck, thanks for the info.


----------

